# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > مبتدی: سوال ذخیره اطلاعات از combobox در textbox در اکسس

## ebrahim_mojahed

سلام من یک فرم دارم و می خواهم اطلاعات یهcombobox  رو در textbox  ذخیره کنم 
اینکار انجام میشه (در فرم) ولی داخل جدول ایدی colum میاد  
در combobox من 2 تا colum دارم به اسم نام و ایدی و خود combobox باید نام رو نشون بده و تکس باکس باید ای دی رو نشون بده در فرم درست کار میکنه ولی در جدول چیزه دیگه نشون میده 
خواهش کمکم کنید 
ممنون

----------

